# Newest addition to the family!



## JSUgrad2010 (May 7, 2012)

This is Cocoa, a 15 week old Staffordshire bull terrier mix according to the vet. She was thrown out on the side of a dark road during the well-below-freezing weather we had a few weeks ago here in Alabama. She was in a small cage and emaciated. As soon as I saw her I just had to bring her home! The vet says she is generally healthy and she has gained about 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. Can't wait to post more pics as she continues to get healthy and grow :llama:


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She's adorable! Sad about her start in life  she's lucky she has you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JSUgrad2010 (May 7, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> She's adorable! Sad about her start in life  she's lucky she has you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! She's wild and we're having a merry-go-round of a time trying to housebreak her, but she's a joy to have in our lives and I think she's happy


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

JSUgrad2010 said:


> Thanks! She's wild and we're having a merry-go-round of a time trying to housebreak her, but she's a joy to have in our lives and I think she's happy


Good luck with the housebreaking! There are many threads in the training section if you need help! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I will never understand how someone can just throw a puppy out like a bag of garbage. It truly disgusts me. Thank you for saving her. I am sure she will pay you pack every day and be a fantastic addition to your family.


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome, Cocoa! Thanks JSUgrad for being her angel in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

She is beautiful! Cocoa is very lucky to have you as her owner, what an awful way to begin her life. But at least now she's safe and loved in her new home.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Aww I just love her ears & yes pups are alot of work! When I adopted mine when he was 8 weeks old I had no idea what I was getting myself into, but it is so worth it!!!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

What a cute girl!!! I love the ears too!!! Keep us posted on all the training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

What a cutie glad she is with you


----------



## JSUgrad2010 (May 7, 2012)

Went back to the vet the other day. Cocoa gained 11 lbs in the two weeks since her first visit and she now weighs 32 lbs. The vet said it's hard to tell but he thinks she might be lab mixed with great dane and that she's going to be pretty big... I love big dogs!! This is us playing the other day while it was snowing out.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I looooove her ears. I'm such a sucker for cute ears.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a sweetie. I love the cat lurking in the barkground!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!

She's adorable, I love her ears. Sounds like she's growing fast.


----------



## JSUgrad2010 (May 7, 2012)

Latest pic of Cocoa... boy is she growing! She's about 5 months old now. I took her to the vet last week to get spayed and she weighed 41 lbs


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She's adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

